# Rocky Mountain Revue



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone have links for the RMR box scores, schedules, articles, TV schedule etc? I know I've seen such information floating around here before but I didn't keep track of it.

Thanks!


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.proexposure.com


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks, Siouxperior! After throwing the request out there I had time to go make a sandwich and I've got a link by the time I'm back. I love this place!

-Porter


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Here's another*

http://insidehoops.com/summer-basketball-leagues.shtml


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> Thanks, Siouxperior! After throwing the request out there I had time to go make a sandwich and I've got a link by the time I'm back. I love this place!
> 
> -Porter


:laugh: :laugh: 

The internet - making time for sandwiches since 1991.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Public Defender</b>!
> 
> 
> The internet - making time for sandwiches since 1991.


Thank you Al Gore!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*question*

will any of these games be on ESPN as well like they were last year?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't think so. It sounds like the NBA is trying to leverage people into buying League Pass by including the preseason games with the rest of the package.

It's all about the $$$$


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Personally I think that if you have a roommate that also watches bball... nba league pass is a great idea .... I've had it for the past 2 years.. and now find that I have trouble living without it! if you have 2 people paying for it.. it's less than $100 a person... that's about 2 blazer tickets.. but instead you're getting about 35-40 games a week... and nbaTV is a awesome channel to have..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Don't forget tomorrow !!*

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/03_index.html

I noted the new logo displayed with the others.
Does anybody else wish they had enlarged the actual pinwheel
more??

On some sights when you see the Blazers logo,it looks so tiny compared to say..the Pacers..

Or on this page,you can barely see it..
But the lettering looks nice
http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/schedule03.html


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks Jackie! Good stuff.

:greatjob:


----------



## blazerbraindamage (May 5, 2003)

quote: 
Originally posted by Public Defender!


The internet - making time for sandwiches since 1991. 


Thank you Al Gore!

^HA,HA,HA -LOL @ Reep


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Does anyone know if the RMR game is going to be on the radio today?

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

The game starts at 6.........thats all i know


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Reep</b>!
> I don't think so. It sounds like the NBA is trying to leverage people into buying League Pass by including the preseason games with the rest of the package.
> 
> It's all about the $$$$


I'm pretty sure you can sign up for a fourteen day trial of NBA Ticket for free. You gotta give them your credit card information, but they don't charge as long as you cancel within fourteen days. I'm gonna do this and catch the Rocky Mountain Revue. The NBA is a bloodsucking monster. Play the system.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I just figured out that NBA TV is seperate from League Pass. And my cable provider doesn't carry NBA TV. So I may check into the Ticket also.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Here is the recap*

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/recap_day1.html#game1

this was last year:laugh:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

lol

that recap is for last year


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I was hoping to see it live... but we do not get it either


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

So.... try as I might, I've yet to be able to find scores or recaps from this year's RMR. There've been games played and I've got sites (several listed earlier in this thread) that look like great places for such information but it's just not there that I can see. Am I doing something wrong? Have the stats not been released yet? Am I crazy?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PorterIn2004</b>!
> So.... try as I might, I've yet to be able to find scores or recaps from this year's RMR. There've been games played and I've got sites (several listed earlier in this thread) that look like great places for such information but it's just not there that I can see. Am I doing something wrong? Have the stats not been released yet? Am I crazy?


Not crazy.

Box scores and recaps.

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/schedule03.html


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

for some reason i can open the box scores


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Right click.

Save target as.

Or

Dallas Chicago


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Utah Phoenix


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Weird...Do Indy/Philly have a combined team ?

Don't they have enough young players, or is there not enough room for 2 teams, so they split it....


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm, 37 points and 12 rebounds for Q. Are we NBA champs yet?

barfo


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>barfo</b>!
> Hmm, 37 points and 12 rebounds for Q. Are we NBA champs yet?
> 
> barfo


Yes. We are.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*couple observations on this game*

Zach looks heavy..
Mo looks bored,not much going on.

Woods is quick !



I hope management will keep working on Woods.
Devote a ton of time to Woods!
He will need it,and he is worth it !!

No deadeye shooters here,but Woods had nice 3 point jumper.
Woods is smoooooooth.
Hey,anybody else watching this game ????


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Zach is down to 248 lbs. No, I wish I could watch, anybody taping the game? Also, who's our leading scorer in this game ?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*zach at halftime had 14*

but woods has a running jumper that is beautiful !!!

I am so excited at seeing Woods play,he is looking lean and less
green.
But that jump shot of his will be terrific !

Sam Clancy is having his way..he is a moose !

Portland is playing poor "D"


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

What does Woods have at half time. Has Nedzad played any?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*I DON'T EVEN SEE NEZSAD*

Woods points??
tell you the truth I don't know.

He isn't shooting the lights out,but his shots that he takes..he makes !


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

how did gyasi cline-heard do? played here in Finland last season...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*he looks good*

he is a big body !
very thick body,like Zach !

The pointguards for Portland are not impressive at all.
I don't even know who they are..
They look like Damon's build.

Boom Boom..buhbye!

Zach is the best player on the floor from both teams.
Woods is a close second.
If Woods played D..
he would crack the lineup in the fall.

Freddie Jones 12 points.

Woods can play point !
He has an incredible quick step,nice passer.

Another great shot by Woods..
whew,23 points!!!!!!!!!

You will be so happy with Woods !!!!!!!!!!!

Udoka is a good looking kid..fairly good shooter.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*tomahawk dunk*

by woods..
oh my gosh..
a shooting,running,passing point guard !!

He reminds me of Gary ..i am not kidding.

The crowd went crazy with his dunk !


If this kid improves his D..we have a star !


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Some please Record this game for me lol


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*86 points tied*

looks like it will go double overtime


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*zach is creating alot of free throw attempts*

He is relentless at getting to the basket.
He is special.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*John Salmon*

A name to remember..he will be a very good player !

Don't know whether he is Pacer/Utah player.

They have the same uni on.

Woods just short armed a potential winning shot..
and missed badly..
Salmon will be the winning shot for them..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*92 -86 blazers lose*

Zach had 25 points..
John Salmon..where the heck did he come from??


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Who were the top scorers for the Blazers and how many points did Qyntel have? How many rebs and assists and turnovers as well? How many Rebs did Zach have? holla back!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 92 -86 blazers lose*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> John Salmon..where the heck did he come from??


He was a versitile combo guard coming out of a Florida school last year. He looked like he had a good all around game, but nothing spectacular. Some thought he might be able to be a tall point. He sounded like the point guard version of Clyde to me.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Salmons is a Philadelphia guy. I was kind of hoping we'd get him in last year's draft. But then Q slid to us and I'm much happier with Q.

I thought Chutney Grey (sp?), our point guard, looked good for us on offense. Controlled the ball well, made some good passes. Couldn't hang with Salmons on defense though. Don't know why the coaches didn't switch Q over to him. See if the kid can rise to the challenge. Salmons was obviously their best offensive player. 

Q and Z both looked great from a show me what you got standpoint. Neither was very impressive as far as being able to take control of the game was concerned. Kind of disappointed that they weren't able to win the game. Both were rather black holeish. They got the ball and they either tried to take it to the basket or shot it up. But that's the kind of thing you expect from the youngin's at the summer pro league.

Boumtje Boumtje was kind of non-existant. Was he even in for the forth quarter and overtime? Was Zach playing center?


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I don't get how we lose these games with Zach on the team... I mean this guy won 3 games for us against the Mavs last year in the playoffs..


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*here is where you can catch the boxscores in a few minutes*

http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/schedule03.html

They should have won the game,but in general the other team played more as a team than Portland.
Which is strange,because they were a combo of two teams !

But remember,nearly all those players on the court won't be back.

Boom boom..cut him.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

How did Travis Outlaw look? Also, yesterday on Courtside... on the advice of Nedzads agent,don't rush Sinonavic, bring him along slowly. Tha's why he's been getting so many DNP-CD. Did Boom-Boom really look that bad? In your opinion, what was the play of the game?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, box score is up on NBA.com.

Ruben had 8 boards in 23 minutes, that's not too bad.

Zach had 5 dimes--way to go.

Ime had a solid game with 14 on 6 of 14

Turnovers were down. Qyn had 3, noone else with more than 2. Reports were that some of Qyn's were offensive fouls taking it inside.

Chudney Gray had a nice PG game with 5 dimes.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> How did Travis Outlaw look? Also, yesterday on Courtside... on the advice of Nedzads agent,don't rush Sinonavic, bring him along slowly. Tha's why he's been getting so many DNP-CD. Did Boom-Boom really look that bad? In your opinion, what was the play of the game?


Outlaw looked like I would look out there on offense: like I don't know what I'm doing. One of the only times he touched the ball he threw a cross-court pass that was easily stolen by Salmons for a layup the other way.

I don't think RBB looked bad at all... he's a defensive presence inside and a pretty decent rebounder, but he just isn't an offensive factor yet. He looked better than Dalambert or any of the other 5 prospects on the other team, though.

The substitution patterns were just bizarre... RBB played a LONG stretch, without a rest, and then he didn't play most of the fourth and none of the OT.

If I saw things correctly, it looked like Hamilton got yelled at at one point, and Gray played a lot of minutes in the second half. Hamilton's got good quickness and looks like he might be able to play the 1, but it also looks like he can't shoot a lick.

Speaking of shooting a lick: Udoka showed VERY limited range, and his athleticism looks limited, too... he did some good things but I don't see him sticking (in spite of the fact that Vincent, the color commentator, was kissing his butt most of the game).

Woods and ZR were definitely the best two players on the court. Fred Jones and John Salmons looked good, too, but Salmons looked lost defensively and Jones would just disappear for huge stretches.

One more thing: Sam Clancy looks a lot like Gary Trent to me. A little less muscular, and maybe a bit less athletic, but like Gary Trent, which means that (assuming he doesn't have Trent's 'tude) the 76ers made a good pick in last year's second round.

Ed O.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

hmm .. didnt' see the game yet.... but if you have Zach and Q on your team.. and you can't win these summer league games.. it may be the coaching... damn kersey.. wasn't he a garbage player? garbage players won't make good coaches...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> I don't think RBB looked bad at all... he's a defensive presence inside and a pretty decent rebounder, but he just isn't an offensive factor yet. He looked better than Dalambert or any of the other 5 prospects on the other team, though.


Thanks for the report Ed. I'm glad to hear RBB didn't look too bad. His numbers weren't that bad and I don't care if he scores a lot at this point. I'd rather hear he played solid defense (helping when Zach and Qyn lose their men) and hit the boards. The Blazers could really use about 10-15 minutes/game from RBB.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

*Justin Hamilton*

This guy looked TERRIBLE! His defense was suspect at best and he looked very confused on offense. Actually, almost everyone with the exception of Woods, Randolph and possible Uduka look awful!

Oh well, while we are complaining about the RMR Minnisota is putting together a great looking squad......on paper.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> hmm .. didnt' see the game yet.... but if you have Zach and Q on your team.. and you can't win these summer league games..


It's the same as when Bo Outlaw scores 45, Penny Hardaway scores 24, and their team barely gets past a team of guys who will never, ever see an NBA bench (even through a 10 day contract).

Summer League play is nice for evaluating individual talent, but I wouldn't get too worried about wins/losses.....


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Who cares about wins or losses*

Just find a few good players is all. You basically hope that our draft picks develope more over the summer, use the league to help new players get into basketball shape, and you look at all talent on the floor, not just your team. This summer league is a way for a lot of teams to get a look at a lot of players. It doesn't matter whose team they are on, a lot of these guys are free agents looking to hook up with a team. So who cares if they win or lose. Just hope they find some good players for the team. I wonder if Freddie Jones can play point....


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

Finally saw the game against philly/Ind.

here is my take:

Udoka is like a Jeff McInnis... can nail that 10 foot jumper.. but nothing beyond... maybe more like Rick Brunson...

Q: He's Good.... doesn't really have a good inside game...everytime he tried to slash in.. he got blocked, or was fouled... doesn't seem like he uses his leaping ability very well on scoring.. although he does for rebounding....he was very capable of hitting open jumpers... Definitely displayed his talent.. but still looks pretty raw to me.

His Defense.... I really wish I didn't have to talk about it.. but people were running around him all night.. shooters who shot over him made just about every shot. Don't get how a 6'8" guy with good speed, good hands and long arms can be that bad on D.

Z: I don't think he can really play PF with that body.. he looked small... maybe add some muscle now so he can be a barkley type plaver... He'll at least be portlands best rebounder next season.. personally thought he looked much better in the dallas series .. but of course he was probably trying much harder... handles are improved.. did some dribble btw the legs moves... didn't see him use that nice hook shot that he had... 

the rest weren't worth talking about... really in this game.. they could have won if these other scubby guys didn't play so bad...


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Yangsta, your evaluation appears to be consistent with others I have read here. The more I think about it, the more leary I am of the PG's in Portland. Right now Damon and McInnis are it. How good can this team be with these guys at the helm?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Wait, Udoka is a PG...

I thought he was like a SF or PF

Anyways, look at this summer league team......yep thats right...we have no good PG


A team can not be good without at least a decent PG.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

well lakers did well without a point guard that can pass... but of course, Shaq makes up for about 3 other player's incompetencies.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> Wait, Udoka is a PG...
> 
> I thought he was like a SF or PF


He's a SG/SF. He's not a PG. You were right the first time.



Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

You can see Zach has put on some muscles in this picture.

His neck seems to be beefier, and he doesn't look like a pudgy muscular kid.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*game will start in few minutes on 601*

any minute now


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Jackie, can you recap it for those who don't have Direct TV? 

btw, Nedzad is frrrigin tall!!


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

*1st quarter recap*

Best possession:
RBB very nice block on some Jazz player, in the same possession after the block, Q runs baseline... get's layup and one.

Worst possession:
RBB's shot get swat to half court... same possession Qyntel's jumper get's blocked....

RBB 3, 4 blocks... good D guarding the paint really well.. and workin hard for boards.

Q is being aggressive.. attacked the basket twice.. got and 1 on both... also working hard to grab boards. and playing much better d!! Q needs to develop some type of fade away.. his shot looks way too stiff... doesn't look like he can make it if it was contested....

Z not so hot... grabbing rebounds... taking 15 foot jumpers 

Outlaw
man.. he's so fast... was 2 on 1 on a fast break.. scaled the court in what seemed like 4 seconds... too bad the other guy wouldn't give him the ball.. and missed the layup... outlaw misses the put back dunk for the missed layup.. gets the ball back.. attempts a shot and gets stuffed..


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Is this game on radio...

Is it on NBA TV?

Do u have to pay?


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

*2nd half portland down 38- 35*

2nd half:

wow.. zach marbury (stephon's little bro) is really really horrible.... the snapper was talking about how horrible he is. and was talking about how Stephon got everything.. and left none of it for his brother... they carried on this conversation for about 5 more minutes... strictly talking about how horrible Zack Marbury is... okay.. starting to feel sorry for the guy now

Summer league blazer bench has got to be the worst bench in history of summer leagues... who are these guys?? why don't they play nezdad if they're gonna play these scrubs??

outlaw is an athletic freak!.. imagine a 6'10" player that moves at the pace of ruben patterson.... too bad he doesn't know how to play basketball yet.

Q's defense a lot better today... and very aggressive.. had a very awesome tomahawk slam.. also made some good passes.

Q... 360- two handed dunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! slam dunk contest here we come!! made that look really easy

Q..another And 1. really aggressive... his leaping ability is giving him the hang time necessary to finish these and 1's. 
ends the half with 17 points!


Jennings swats someone... twice!!! no one is scoring over Mt. Jennings tonight... has a Dirk hairstyle... but plays like a blindfolded Dirk.

they show shots of Jerome Kersey talking to players... kind of seems like they don't want to listen to him.. I dunno why, but it kind of seems like they give him the cold shoulder

Nezdad! in the game!!! moves around like a shorter version of yao... too slim.. can't grab rebounds... clueless... those reports of "him getting better everyday"... I think they meant.. yesterday he learned how to dribble the ball... today he learned how to WALK while dribbling the ball. 

Udoka (he went to PSU) horrible on fast breaks..


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Nezdav was getting frozen out! Boo! The blazers guard play SUCKED! So many turnovers. :upset:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Shows that even a SL team cant be decent without a decent PG(Hint-hint nudge-nudge to Blazers)


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

*3RD*

Q... displaying his good court vision ... leading the team this quarter.. he touches the ball on every possession... seems more and more like Zach R is a garbage player.. not so good a creating shots... better at cleaning up... 
23 points and the end of the 3rd

Pippen, Marbury, Randolph in one lineup.... sure sounds nice.. 

4th:

Qyntel gets swat so hard ball flys out stadium and lands somewhere on my living room floor... 
good thing he's hitting those free throws..

Udoka is falling apart... 

this is the worst supporting cast ever... frustrating

tied at 67... some Deshawn from jazz drains a 3 with 50 seconds left...

Qyntel loses handles ... with 13 seconds left.. we lose...


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

So what did our two big guns finish with (Woods,Randolph)?


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

Randolph was absolutely manhandled in this game by Ruffin. He had trouble defending anything in a Utah jersey.
_He seems to have fallen in love with his perimeter game._ 

Woods and Boumntje played well, though for the second straight game Woods bumbled and stumbled (literally) down the stretch.

----------------------

If the Blazers are going to depend heavily on these two (Randolph/ Woods) it is going to be a long, long year.

_Cheek's better stock up on Motrin, now._


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I can care less about if we win or lose in the SPL, it's all about evaluation of talent. BTW, What did Qyntel finish with?!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Damn TiVo... it knew about the game, in spite of it not being listed on NBA.com... I step out of the house to see a movie on a week night (a rare thing, indeed; Pirates of the Caribbean is good fun) and it freaking doesn't TiVo the stinking game.

*grrr*

Ed O.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> I can care less about if we win or lose in the SPL, it's all about evaluation of talent. BTW, What did Qyntel finish with?!


Winning and losing is not of real importance in summer league but the way in which a player handles himself and performs down the stretch of a close ballgame is of the utmost importance (_summer league or not,_ IMO).


----------



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

How much PT did Outlaw get tonight?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Bahh... clutch play comes with experience.

Kobe is one of the best clutch players in the league, but his first real look at clutch time he airballed something like 4 shots in a row in that Utah series as they got swept...

I wouldn't put too much stock in a second year player from JUCO not having ice water in his veins down the stretch of crucial SPL games...


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Bahh... clutch play comes with experience.
> 
> Kobe is one of the best clutch players in the league, but his first real look at clutch time he airballed something like 4 shots in a row in that Utah series as they got swept...
> ...


I am not looking for "ice water", nor am I looking for "clutch" shots, though I would like to see him hold onto the ball (_turnovers are a no, no_) down the stretch. Actually taking shots instead of moving it around for the Udoka brick would be nice as well.

Once again I will reiterate my previous point:

_Winning and losing is not of real importance in summer league but the way in which a player handles himself and performs down the stretch of a close ballgame is of the utmost importance (summer league or not, IMO)._

Nothing in that statement covers clutch play or ice water.

*Also:* Contrary to what people may believe one does not develop a winning mentality with "experience". 
A winner is always a winner and they are easy to spot regardless of experience 
(_btw, a winning mentality does not mean that you win, nor does it insure that one has the talent to even “potentially” win a game_). 

_Kobe was not a very good example because his willingness to not only take the big shots (as a rookie), but the blame that comes along with failing to make those shots showed his winning mentality from the very start._


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

It's possible to have a winning mentality AND drop the ball...

I just think you're microscope is turned up a bit high. 

I disagree with you too; I think performing well in pressure situations comes with experience. That isn't to say that every experienced player performs well under pressure, but that the pressure is a lot easier to deal with. Attitude is very important as well as overall skill, but experience goes a long way and Qyntel has a shade above zero at this level...

Not to mention it's summer league and they probably don't care that much whether they win or lose the game. You can say that's wrong or whatever, but it has a huge effect on the situation.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> I disagree with you too; I think performing well in pressure situations comes with experience.


I have never mentioned "performing well", this is a concept that you introduced all your own.

Once again I will reiterate my previous point:

_Winning and losing is not of real importance in summer league but the way in which a player handles himself and performs down the stretch of a close ballgame is of the utmost importance (summer league or not, IMO)._

Performing well in pressure situations is not a focus of mine in summer league games, however, performing at or near the same level that one performed at before the final 3 minutes of a ballgame is not an unreasonable expectation (IMO).

It is all about composure, and at the end of the last two games Woods seemed to unravel. _Hopefully he will learn to settle down with experience (your point I am sure)._

Performing well, being clutch and having ice water you see are not expectations of mine, however just a little maintenance of composure would be nice to see.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

You said that "...the way in which a player handles himself and *performs * down the stretch..." is important to you.

You took issue with Qyntel turning it over, which says to me that you don't like it if a player handles himself and performs poorly down the stretch.

Then, you're right, I made a crazy leap in logic in thinking that instead of poorly, you would prefer the player to perform "well".

Anyway, sorry for the sarcasm, I just think you're being a little too hard on the kid. He'll settle down, he's likely putting a lot of extra pressure on himself right now to show the coaches that he deserves buku court time, hence the turnovers and offensive fouls. He's going after it and that's what's important...

Cheers


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*sorry I didn't give any feedback on the game last night*

But I turned it off with about 5 minutes to go because it was too
much bad play on both ends.
See one of those summer league games,you have seen them all.

Oh yeah Qyntel had some great dunks and fast as lightening..!!

But there is not one player on the entire Blazer team I would give
you 2 cents for besides Woods and Zach.
damn,those other guys are horrible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Did anybody watch tonight's game with Chicago?


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

Randolph was sent back to Portland with bone spurs in his foot and did not play in the game. 

Woods sat out the game (in the stands) with a sore back (_fake injury to allow the other guys to get a look, I suspect_).

Udoka played well and Rubin BB had his best game of the summer (I have been pleased with the way he has played the last 2 games; good defender).

Outlaw played extended minutes but looked lost on both offence and defense tonight... He appears to have a rather good 15-18 foot jump shot... Very fast, very athletic, but lacks smarts (both offensive and defensive) and seems to play with two left feet.

I will be surprised if he gets off of the IR next season.
_I see the potential in him though it is far, far away (4 years at the earliest)._

Very boring game (the Blazers lost by 1 point).


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Rebounding*

How's this for rebounding futility:

Chudney Gray
Tony Younger
Travis Outlaw
Jason Jennings
David Jackson
Nedzad Sinanovic
Zach Marbury

played a total of 86 minutes and got . . . .

0 rebounds. Not one among them in 86 minutes. How does that happen?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/pordal20.pdf

The stat line I like is right here:

PLAYER MIN FG FGA 3P 3PA FT FTA OR DR TOT A PF ST TO BS PTS
Lonny 
Baxter 29 2 6 0 0 0 0 0 7 7 2 3 0 2 0 4

That's some nice defense by Boumtje^2.

Baxter had some of the best stats in the entire revue so far.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/pordal20.pdf
> 
> The stat line I like is right here:
> ...


That is a good point. Boom Boom's scoring line looked good too. I wonder if he was getting a little frozen out by Q and Z. I really want him to be in the rotation this year because he seems like a nice smart player (no knuckleheads).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> Did anybody watch tonight's game with Chicago?


Yep.

RBB was very good. His offense was surprisingly effective.

Outlaw had a very nice stretch offensively, where he pulled up and stuck an 18 footer from the left elbow, a few minutes later stuck one from the right elbow and then had a breakaway dunk.

He also showed very nice dribbling skills on one break where he went between his legs and made a nice pass.

Umm... Jennings and Nedzed barely played, but Nedzed really moves well. 

I can't believe Portland couldn't attract better guards (point guards, in particular) than they did for Summer league. I think that Hamilton has been a big disappointment all around...

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Will someone PLEASE post the box score, or at least BB's, Outlaws and Nedzad's stat lines

PLEASE

I can not access any links to the RMR


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

NBA.com is working just great for me.

Outlaw: 20 minutes 4/6 FG, 2/2 FT, 4 PFs, 1 ST, 2 TOs, 10 points

RBB: 37 minutes, 7/11 FG, 3/7 FT, 9 REB, 1 AST, 4 PF, 1 ST, 1 TO, 2 BLK, 17 points

Sinanovic: 2 minutes

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*Darn it !*

I should have watched the rest of that game..
sounds like it got better.esp for Travis.

Man it started out bad.

who are those guys???
and who picked em to play this summer?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Dam

Outlaw seemed to play good

But BB, dam, he blew up. I guess he was rusty cuz has improved every game


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Maybe RBB will be Portland's backup C after all this year.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

*98-65*



> Josh Davis had his best game in two years at the Rocky Mountain Review with 18 points, nine rebounds, and two assists. For the Nugggets, Nickoloz Tskitishvilli ended a improved summer himself, scoring 15 points and grabbing nine rebounds.


OUCH!! no Woods, no Randolph... BTW, NBA.com didn't mention Qyntel Woods under 'Sophmore sensations' ...snubbed again


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Nedzad Sinonavic

6 min / 3-3 fg / 6 pts / 2 rebs/ 1 assist / 2 stls


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Without Qyntel and without ZR (which is not unexpected to me) and two of the other starters (Hamilton and Udoka), the RMR team that the Blazers fielded was BAD and it looked like they showed it tonight.

RBB only played 24 minutes, and only got 3 shots in that time (!).

Outlaw went 2-12 from the field with only 3 rebounds, but at least he got extended minutes (28).

Nedzad went 3-3 from the field and had 2 rebounds in 6 minutes. Even in the garbage time it probably took place in, that can't hurt.

Portland's two point guards (Gray and Marbury) went a combined 3 for 16 in 35 minutes.

I know it doesn't really matter, but it's shocking to me how crappy this team was. Its core (ZR, Qyntel, RBB, Outlaw) and even some periphery players (Nedzad, Jennings, maybe Hamilton) was exciting, but considering PG is the team's worst position on the actual roster, investing some time and effort to bring in a PG prospect might have been a good idea... and I don't think Hamilton was really that hot of a prospect.

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

im suprised at Hamilton

he was very hyped coming onto our team, and if i remember right, he played very well in another summer league


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: 98-65*



> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> BTW, NBA.com didn't mention Qyntel Woods under 'Sophmore sensations' ...snubbed again


I notice that too.

Maybe if he averaged 40 he would be honorable mention worthy?
(_28 ppg and 7 rpg on 51% shooting/ including 60% from behind the arc in 4 games played_)

...what a slacker.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

*Re: 98-65*



> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> 
> 
> OUCH!! no Woods, no Randolph... BTW, NBA.com didn't mention Qyntel Woods under 'Sophmore sensations' ...snubbed again


If Q was set to get starter minutes this year then he likely would have made the list. As it stands now though he's still behind Bonzi, DA and RP in the rotation so he's not going to put up big numbers.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Nedzad Sinonavic
> 
> 6 min / 3-3 fg / 6 pts / 2 rebs/ 1 assist / 2 stls


Per 48 minutes that's:

24-24 fg
48 points
16 boards
8 assists
16 steals
 


Go Nedz!!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: 98-65*



> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> OUCH!! no Woods, no Randolph... BTW, NBA.com didn't mention Qyntel Woods under 'Sophmore sensations' ...snubbed again


I saw that list...it seemed to be only high draft picks who played well...Like Skita, Ely and Dunleavy.

Woods got snubbed big time, and I think Ronald Murray got snubbed too...He was averaging 22.9ppg, 4.0rpg and 3.1apg for the Sonics SPL team.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> 
> 
> Per 48 minutes that's:
> ...


LOL...I'm sure he would of put up numbers like that, why did the coach not play him longer ?


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

And with those last two posts, I have officially been name a benchwarmer. 

I'm not sure if that's really better than rookie though. If you're a rookie, at least you have potential for greatness. Being labeled a "benchwarmer" pretty much means that you suck. I'm thinking Joe Wolf, Joe Kline, Mark Madsen and Alaa Abdelnaby. What's up with that?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> And with those last two posts, I have officially been name a benchwarmer.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's really better than rookie though. If you're a rookie, at least you have potential for greatness. Being labeled a "benchwarmer" pretty much means that you suck. I'm thinking Joe Wolf, Joe Kline, Mark Madsen and Alaa Abdelnaby. What's up with that?


Yeah, lol...I don't get the rankings either...

I think it goes....

0- 99 - Rookie
100 - 249 - Bench warmer
250 - 499 - 6th man
500 - 999 - player
1000 - 1499 - starter
1500 - 2499 - veteran
2500 - ???? - Star
???? - ???? - All-star

To me rookie seems to be better than a benchwarmer, 'cos LeBron is a rookie and he has great potential...but Madsen, Ferry etc are Benchwarmers...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Re: 98-65*



> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I notice that too.
> ...


I think you had to play every game. I really don't know though.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Hey its not all bad*

Although the Blazers fielded a bad team, its not all bad, because you have to remember, no matter what team they are on, you are there to scout talent with all the teams. Other teams will have free agents who played well who we could recruit for fall training camp. This squad is pathetic, and I think it shows how bad the situation can get without a good point guard, hopefully it won't be this bad during the regular season, but be prepared, it might just be. I think what basically happened is they got several games in where the management staff said "Ok we know what Zach and Q can do, lets play the other guys and see if any of them are worth anything." They did that, and found out that basically, the rest of them stink.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Chicago's Lonny Baxter was named MVP of the RMR. His stats aren't even close to Qyntel Woods'( 28 ppg 7 rpg Vs 18 ppg 6 rpg) , BUT his team was 5-1. Nedzad and Outlaw didn't get the Playing time, All the other guys with the exception to Ime Udoka (sp?) were just flat out horrrible! 

Well, atleast our 2 young guns showed they have improved, especially Qyntel!!! He was the most dominant player in the Summer Pro League. Zach wanted to come in and 'fine tune' some of his weaknesses, and showed range on his jumper, and was a good passer from the post. Zach, not being as aggressive offensive wise still put up good numbers. (21 ppg 8 rpg) 

Boumtje-Boumtje, I thought he looked better in last years RMR. A little disappointing, Didn't show much improvment. He did bulk up a lot, but that's the only good thing I can say about Boom-Boom. Our point guards on this team were hard to watch! I think we could have won a lot more games if we had a decent PG running the show.


----------



## MixMatched (May 1, 2003)

What's the talk on Outlaw's game with the extended minutes last night? Without having watched the game the stats don't look so good from where I'm standing.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: 98-65*



> Originally posted by <b>Goldmember</b>!
> 
> 
> If Q was set to get starter minutes this year then he likely would have made the list. As it stands now though he's still behind Bonzi, DA and RP in the rotation so he's not going to put up big numbers.


Oh yes...

I guess Lonny Baxter, Pargo, Rush, Dunleavy, Welsch, Tskitishvili, and Salmons are all slated for starters minutes next season.

Baxter will be lucky to sniff the court sitting behind Chandler, Marshall, and Fizer on the depth chart in Chicago.

Pargo will never see the court and Rush will log relief minutes for the Lakers.

Dunleavy will scrape up what he can behind Jamison, and Welsch will probably scrape up what is left behind Dunleavy.

Tskitishvili will be the Nuggets back up SF/ PF (I doubt he logs anything near 30 minutes per game/ _and even that will be more minutes than anyone else on this list_).

Salmons will be fighting for scraps behind Snow, McKey, Iverson, and Robinson.

In fact the only player on that entire list likely to log starters minutes is Frank Williams. 

_This theory of not logging starters minutes (which I am sure was the rational used by those compiling the list) does not fly._


----------

